# What is a "PILON" ?



## Surf Fish

On this board and a few others I see a lot of references to "pilons". 

Is "pilon" southern for "piling"; i.e., the things that hold up the pier?

Dictionary defines "pilon" as:

1. A conical loaf of sugar.

2. A gratuity given by tradesmen to customers settling their accounts. [Southern U. S.]

If somebody says "PYLON", I always think of airplane races. 

So are "pilons" some kind of sugar bait, bribes to the guys at the bait shop, or things holding up the pier?


----------



## Railroader

I've quietly wondered the same thing, ever since I joined P&S...


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin

Surf Fish said:


> On this board and a few others I see a lot of references to "pilons".
> 
> Is "pilon" southern for "piling"; i.e., the things that hold up the pier?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. A gratuity given by tradesmen to customers settling their accounts. [Southern U. S.]
> 
> I look at them as a gift that attracts fish


----------



## DORIGHT

Being that I am a horrible speller i tend to try to visualize ones verbage. Even if it is mangled because i no i suck at it.. so i guess quite often i am a little mislead.. ( I know i'll pay for that remark )... i would relate that to a post or heavy structure that would support a large load.....here's what i found.

pylon - tall metal tower for carring electric cables...

I will say that i have refered to the pilings, pilons or pylons as the "thingies" that come out of the water and support the pier........

any clarification on that assumption ????


----------



## fisherkid

*Surf Fish*



Surf Fish said:


> On this board and a few others I see a lot of references to "pilons".
> 
> Is "pilon" southern for "piling"; i.e., the things that hold up the pier?
> 
> Dictionary defines "pilon" as:
> 
> 1. A conical loaf of sugar.
> 
> 2. A gratuity given by tradesmen to customers settling their accounts. [Southern U. S.]
> 
> If somebody says "PYLON", I always think of airplane races.
> 
> So are "pilons" some kind of sugar bait, bribes to the guys at the bait shop, or things holding up the pier?


I always thought of it being the supports, but what do I know


----------



## rhorm

Aren't they the orange thingys in the endzone?


----------



## fisherkid

*True*



rhorm said:


> Aren't they the orange thingys in the endzone?


That's correct. Since there vertical squares maybe thats were the use of the term for piers came from.


----------



## FishinAddiction

so from now on i will be flounder fishing around the pier cylinders?


----------



## DORIGHT

FishinAddiction said:


> so from now on i will be flounder fishing around the pier cylinders?


Thats funny !!


----------



## Dolphinpier

I think pilons is all them people that want to pile on the wagon when the fish start to bite your secret hole. 

Jimmy


----------



## Railroader

Dolphinpier said:


> I think pilons is all them people that want to pile on the wagon when the fish start to bite your secret hole.
> 
> Jimmy



Best definition of "Pilons" that I have EVER seen!


----------



## FishinAddiction

i second that!


----------



## VICIII

rhorm said:


> Aren't they the orange thingys in the endzone?


classic....

Yeah I would say anything that looks like it did hold or could hold or holds something and sticks out of the water....

Or 
When your buddy makes a snafu and you and your friends _Pile-on_....


----------



## baitslingin

not to many english majors in here(self included)


im fittin ta gwan down der bi that dern pilon and throws me a stank bate to get er dun on dem catfeeshees yeeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwwww
yall kno whata im sayin,boy howdy.


----------



## FishinAddiction

whoah!opcorn:


----------

